# Dead oak tree



## worm304 (Apr 17, 2019)

So, my wife is in property management.  There is a dead oak tree on one of her properties that has to come down.  Seems as if I may have my hands on more oak than I know what to do with.  My question is, is it good or bad if it's dead?  If it's dead from a disease is that something I want to avoid.  I know the landscaping guys are willing to go out of their way for her but I am not sure yet if they are going to be willing to take it down to splits for me.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 17, 2019)

It is good.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 17, 2019)

as long as it's not rotting you should be good


----------



## Jonok (Apr 17, 2019)

If it’s not rotten, it will be fine.


----------



## Murray (Apr 17, 2019)

If there is rot in the tree chances are some or most of it will be salvageable. You won't know until it's on the ground and cut into segments. Depending upon how long it's been "standing dead" it may be dried sufficiently to burn now.


----------



## JJS (Apr 17, 2019)

I agree with everything above. I will add that you can rent a wood splitter to take it down to the size you want, they are very easy to use just keep your damn fingers out of the way, it doesn’t know the difference between your fingers and wood.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Let me get some more details.  If it all works out and there is a butt ton of wood to be had, I would be more than happy to share some here in the Tampa area.  I don't have a ton of room as it is.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 17, 2019)

Pre-aged wood!


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 17, 2019)

When we're scouting for firewood up here in the Pacific Northwest, we all fight over the standing dead trees. Best burning wood there is.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 17, 2019)

Ditto on the good wood source.
Don't know of any diseases or pests on oak trees.

Craig's List and sell the excess?


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 18, 2019)

When you handle it, watch for signs of any boring insects, like holes or fine sawdust. Be careful about bringing bugs home.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2019)

All good points made. Hope it works out for you. Free is always good.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2019)

FB Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 9, 2019)

Oak wilt ...let it die completely...


----------

